
To Launch or Not to Launch (Garret Dimon) - joshwa
http://nextupdate.com/blog/archives/2008/04/to-launch-or-not-to-launch/
======
markbao
He brings up a good point. Launch early, add features later on. However, this
is broken because of one thing:

 _Press_.

Get in the press for your 1.0? Response sucks and people don't like the
product? You won't get much notice for 1.1 since some people already have the
stigma that your product sucks.

Same thing with Google and Yahoo!: Google does better than Yahoo!. Google gets
press. Yahoo! tries to do better (and arguably does), and they are slowly
gaining more respect after years.

A big problem always - and I'll say this: launch later with a refined product.

~~~
npk
My opinion is only academic, but the conclusion I've formed from reading
news.YC is exactly opposite of yours markbao.

The VCs claim they fund _people_. So you have to ask why? The best developers
know what features are necessary for 1.0, and know how to prioritize changes.

Why release early?. The advantage a small startup over big companies, is its
ability to release early, and then quickly refine the product, based on the
feedback of its users.

